# Nov. 26/27 Ballarat Grog Swap.



## Lecterfan (12/9/11)

On Friday 25th November I will be submitting my final assessment task for my under-grad studies. 5 years of my life (part time and full time) to work towards this first goal will come to a conclusion. There will be much partying.

So...

*I will be hosting a B.A.R. meeting on Saturday 26th November* (we can move this to Sunday 27th if a majority would prefer).

Kick off at midday as normal.

_This is not just for 'Ballarat and region' - so if you want to bring a swag/tent and come and get involved then just let me know...a bit more difficult if it ends up being on the Sunday though I guess.

_There's a core group of 10-12 of us, and I reckon we could accomodate a few out of towners haha.

I'll light a fire, put some metal over the fire, and then put foodstuffs on the metal. What happens after that could be one of a number of scenarios...

The swap: _Brew whatever the hell you want - you have 10 weeks-ish to make it. I think we should aim for the beer to be carbed and drinkable at xmas...so it doesn't have to be ready to drink on the day necessarily.

_PM me for details, if out of towners want to come please advise sooner rather than later as that will ensure that the even is definitely held on the Saturday.

When you reply to this, just copy the list, not the whole thing - that would get very friggin boring.

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.


----------



## wakkatoo (12/9/11)

Sounds good. I have the kids dance concert on the saturday night so I may be a no show. Will see how things pan out. Will still brew some beer to swap tho. What are we capping the swap at? I like the number 12....  

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Beastie (12/9/11)

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4.
5.
6.


----------



## MaestroMatt (12/9/11)

I'm just going to get in on this one straight out of the gates. I too will have just finished uni (forever!!!!!!) and will be ready to celebrate with some fine beer and company.

I'll get in on the swap too because I will definitely be brewing by then and will give me an excuse to put an extra one down (at least that's how I will justify it to SWMBO)


1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5.
6.
7.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/9/11)

By the way - feel free to attend and not be part of the swap. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kiwisteveo (12/9/11)

Fark it sucks to work in hospiltality and not be able to have sat/sundays off


----------



## billygoat (13/9/11)

The Saturday would be best for me, not sure what I'll brew yet.


----------



## billygoat (13/9/11)

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat ?
6.
7.


----------



## mesa99 (13/9/11)

Me also not sure I'll bring. Sounds great though.

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 B) - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## herbo (13/9/11)

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## vic45 (13/9/11)

These spots are filling up quicker than a red bearded Ninja at a stout swap haha.

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9.
10.
11.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/9/11)

vic45 said:


> These spots are filling up quicker than a red bearded Ninja at a stout swap haha.



It's hard not be jealous of my super-grouse crescent kicks maaaayte...

I think we may have a Melbourne-ite coming down too... reminder to AHB readers -the offer is open to all!

Edit: and as I said above, if you want to attend but not swap that is fine, but please indicate your intention to attend...CHEERS!

EDIT AGAIN: I should point out that while there is no floor space, I do have a tent that will sleep 3 people comfortably, so if you don't have a swag or tent or whatever there is still the option to have a roof over your head (so to speak), even if only one person uses it.


----------



## Yob (14/9/11)

ahhh, some good old country air :icon_drunk: If anyone else from Melbourne wants to go along to this and car-pool with me just let me know.

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9. iamozziyob - probably not swapping (?)
10.
11.


----------



## vic13 (15/9/11)

I will be there and have not planned a brew yet, will come up with something!!

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9. iamozziyob - probably not swapping (?)
10. Vic13 - not sure yet
11.


----------



## colonel (18/9/11)

Sounds like a plan.
I can't promise I'll have some swappers, but I'll give it a go.

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9. iamozziyob - probably not swapping (?)
10. Vic13 - not sure yet
11. Colonel


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I think we may have a Melbourne-ite coming down too... reminder to AHB readers -the offer is open to all!



Ran into ozziyob yesterday and we are considering gathering a small melbourne contingent of attendees.

Will keep you updated - probably just bringing beer to drink at this stage myself though.

Can I play my CD?


----------



## Yob (18/9/11)

where wont you turn up for a beer? :lol:


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

At a temperance meeting or Baptist revival tent.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/9/11)

manticle said:


> Can I play my CD?




Yes... 

...as long as the first thing you do when you arrive is pour out all my two-stroke fuel so the chainsaw becomes merely a blunt instrument (it would be easier to disarm me in that instance should aurally-induced psychosis kick in). :beerbang: 

Swapping is completely optional - and you guys have 'the big one' 2 weeks after so that's cool. 

However, bringing beer and drinking is compulsory. 

I'm sure the other B.A.R. members will welcome feedback and discussion in regards to their beers from others also...

Just keep us posted, no expectations one way or t'other.

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (18/9/11)

Sorry - too late to 'edit', that's what sierra nevada torpedos and a sunny arvo will do for you - I realised I actually have a second one-person tent as well, so I have tents and mattresses that will accomodate people with some privacy and comfort (for those who are accustomed to camping at least -and there's plenty of camp people on AHB)...

All good, just thought I'd chuck it out there as I'm keen for this to be a decent kick-on.

Cheers.


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Yes...
> 
> ...as long as the first thing you do when you arrive is pour out all my two-stroke fuel so the chainsaw becomes merely a blunt instrument (it would be easier to disarm me in that instance should aurally-induced psychosis kick in). :beerbang:



Not only that - I'll attach a wheel lock on your wheel barrow. Can never be too safe with you rural types.


----------



## bennuttall (19/9/11)

I'll see if I can get it off work cos I'm pretty keen to get along and meet some more of you guys! Not sure yet what or even if I'll have anything ready to swap but it does give me an excuse to try some ideas out - something with Citra in it most likely


----------



## Yob (19/9/11)

we have confired the date as the 26? 

I *may* have difficulties if it is proposed for the Sunday...


----------



## Lecterfan (20/9/11)

Saturday 26th November. 

Fo-shizzle. 

BYO as much as you can/want (snacks, beers etc). I'll put some tucker on around 2-2.30pmish. I don't have any gas here for those bringing kegs (I'm naturally carbing and then dispensing with bulbs still).

Even though it's a Saturday/overnighter I doubt it'll be a late night based on my B.A.R. meeting expriences so far..should be snoozing in a chair some where by 9pm haha...


----------



## manticle (20/9/11)

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9. iamozziyob - probably not swapping (?)
10. Vic13 - not sure yet
11. Colonel


Non swappers

1. Manticle
2. Vitalstatistix


----------



## Lecterfan (20/9/11)

manticle said:


> Non swappers
> 
> 1. Manticle
> 2. Vitalstatistix


Re the above: Awesome! 

I've just reposted this to add Herbo's name in rather than just referring to number 7 haha....also for the moment I'll stick iamozziyob into the non swappers, but please feel free to put yourself back in if you like fella. I doubt we'll get more than 12 actual swappers.

Also - if anyone needs bottles, just let me know!

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Herbo - Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9. Vic13 - not sure yet
10. Colonel


Non swappers

1. Manticle
2. Vitalstatistix
3. iamozziyob


----------



## pommie_granite (22/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> 1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
> 2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
> 3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
> 4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
> ...


----------



## wakkatoo (22/9/11)

Just updated so the list wasn't in a quote. I reackon we cap it at 12 swappers, anymore and it gets a bit too big I think.

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Herbo - Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9. Vic13 - not sure yet
10. Colonel
11. pommie_granite - not sure yet, might be english ipa
12.






Non swappers

1. Manticle
2. Vitalstatistix
3. iamozziyob


----------



## colonel (22/9/11)

I'm coming, but I don't think I'll have much to swap.

So, maybe put me in the non-swappers list?

Cheers
Colonel




wakkatoo said:


> Just updated so the list wasn't in a quote. I reackon we cap it at 12 swappers, anymore and it gets a bit too big I think.
> 
> 1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
> 2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
> ...


----------



## Lecterfan (22/9/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Just updated so the list wasn't in a quote. I reackon we cap it at 12 swappers, anymore and it gets a bit too big I think.



No worries.



colonel said:


> I'm coming, but I don't think I'll have much to swap.
> 
> So, maybe put me in the non-swappers list?
> 
> ...



Done.

1. Lecterfan - AIPA or an English Pale.
2. Wakkatoo - Vienna Lager
3. Beastie - Nelson Sav' Summer ale thingy
4. MaestroMatt - Kolsch or a Steam Beer
5. Billygoat - ?
6. Mesa99 cool.gif - Probably an English IPA or a Summer Ale.
7. Herbo - Something Belgian - Saison or Strong Ale concoction. May not be able to make it to the swap day but will brew swap beer anyway.
8. vic45- C.A.P. 
9. Vic13 - not sure yet
10. pommie_granite - not sure yet, might be english ipa
11.
12.


Non swappers

1. Manticle
2. Vitalstatistix
3. iamozziyob
4. Colonel
5.?


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/11)

Re the PM - yes I said '2010' but I meant '2011'!!!!! Keep the feedback rolling in suckaaaahs


----------



## Lecterfan (29/9/11)

2pm start. It has been decided. 

Have some lunch before you get here, I'll put some tucker on a bit later in the day. That way we can enjoy the Saturday night as a send off for 2011 - a succesful first year for the B.A.R.

Thanks for the feedback everyone. :icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (29/9/11)

excellent. If I get there it will be as a really, really late arrival (10pm-ish), so don't crash and burn too early fellas


----------



## herbo (29/9/11)

Success!  

I've reached an agreement with the lovely wife for the 26th. Even though it's our wedding anniversary weekend I've managed some negotiations through an approved mediator that has allowed me to free up (most) of Saturday for the beer event.

I just have to attend her work break-up on the Saturday for lunch, so I reckon I can be at the beer event by say 3.30pm.  

However, I need to dedicate Sunday to anniversary activities, so I had better not drink too much Saturday evening  Not


----------



## Lecterfan (6/10/11)

herbo said:


> Success!
> 
> I've reached an agreement with the lovely wife for the 26th. Even though it's our wedding anniversary weekend I've managed some negotiations through an approved mediator that has allowed me to free up (most) of Saturday for the beer event.
> 
> ...




HERBO! I only just read this now...fark you are a dedicated brewer!!! Good man, it will be great to have you on board. :beer: Things will just be getting into the swing at 3.30pmish I reckon haha.

I am dedicating this Sunday to the mashing etc. of my swap brew- a pretty big sort of AIPA (my third so I think I have a grain bill I am pretty happy with now). Should be drinkable by the swap (if carbed), but should be delish at xmas - warning: it will be a high enough %abv to tell your relos what you really think about them haha.

So that means I am going to have a big yeast cake of wy1272 this Sunday around 2pm that I will be plundering so if anyone would like any put aside for them or would like to come and get a scoop let me know. If you use a lot of us05 and haven't tried 1272 I recommend you give it a go...



edit: there are still a couple of swap spots available if anyone would like to jump in, although I'm happy with just 10 - nice round number haha. Cheers


2nd edit: I have a mate of mine coming to help me with some of the catering/stop me falling unconcious into the fire etc. seeing as though my g/f is busy that weekend. He is friends with the brewer from 3 Ravens and as far as I know he is coming also. I am going to ask him to bring a few 6 packs of their product down and we can all chuck in a few bucks each or something to taste them (the Ballaratians that is - we who don't have access to their beers commercially).


----------



## mesa99 (9/10/11)

herbo said:


> Success!
> 
> I've reached an agreement with the lovely wife for the 26th. Even though it's our wedding anniversary weekend I've managed some negotiations through an approved mediator that has allowed me to free up (most) of Saturday for the beer event.
> 
> ...



Nice one mate.. Reminds me of my effort negotiating hard to get to yours. 

Can you please bring along my large _Weihenstephan_ glass from your gig. Thanks.



Lecterfan said:


> there are still a couple of swap spots available if anyone would like to jump in, although I'm happy with just 10 - nice round number haha. Cheers



Yeah, round 10 suits me too. Dozen wouldn't hurt either.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Lecterfan (21/10/11)

Riiiiightiooooo.... I've just racked my contribution ready for cold conditioning. 1.070 down to 1.016, smells amazing, looks good and tastes fantastic...

I've done a few AIPAs as a build up to this one, and this is great!!! Hopefully the cc will clear it up nicely and I'll be comfortable that most of you will enjoy it! Lots of malts, weird hop combo, right on!!!

Looking forward to this!


----------



## seemax (21/10/11)

Pretty keen to attend as a non swapper as it looks like I'll out of oz for the vic xmas bash and I need a beer related event at some stage before xmas.

Can probably bring a keg of something to drink/share, plus a CO2 bottle if anyone else wants to dispense...

Will confirm in the next week or so!


----------



## Lecterfan (21/10/11)

seemax said:


> Pretty keen to attend as a non swapper as it looks like I'll out of oz for the vic xmas bash and I need a beer related event at some stage before xmas.
> 
> Can probably bring a keg of something to drink/share, plus a CO2 bottle if anyone else wants to dispense...
> 
> Will confirm in the next week or so!



Nice one! Let me know if you need to organise accommodation that isn't a tent/swag!!!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/10/11)

I'd love to come to this and there is a slim chance that it might be a goer. 

Would you accept a dirty biaber from Brisbane that lives in Mildura and do you swap in pet?

If the planets do align and I can make it I've got an american stout ready to bottle and various others ready to keg. 


Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (21/10/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> I'd love to come to this and there is a slim chance that it might be a goer.
> 
> Would you accept a dirty biaber from Brisbane that lives in Mildura and do you swap in pet?
> 
> ...




Mate, the criteria is mostly that you can look after yourself as far as accommodation (incl. tent/swag) goes...

If you can't/don't want to swap just bring some beer for us to drink!!! Pet is fine with me, I like getting the bottles as I use them to send to friends/rellos....


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/10/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Mate, the criteria is mostly that you can look after yourself as far as accommodation (incl. tent/swag) goes...
> 
> If you can't/don't want to swap just bring some beer for us to drink!!! Pet is fine with me, I like getting the bottles as I use them to send to friends/rellos....


Sweet. If I do come I'll defiantly be swapping. I've gotta organise a visit to swmbos relos at some stage around chrissy and if I can arrange it for that week end it will be a double bonus for me. I'll let you know either way in the next couple of days.

i thought i'd ask re the pet as I've only ever swapped ( :huh: ) with the adelaide boys and they get a bit phobic about plastic. 

Fingers crossed I'd like to meet some fellow country bumkins. Maybe we could have a banjo play off?


----------



## Lecterfan (21/10/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Maybe we could have a banjo play off?



Dude, no shit, I've played in metal bands for years...but I actually play the banjo also...three finger Scruggs style pickin'....I accept yer challenge hee hee


----------



## billygoat (21/10/11)

Lecterfan is the Smacka Fitzgibbon of Ballarat.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/10/11)

billygoat said:


> Lecterfan is the Smacka Fitzgibbon of Ballarat.





hahaha easy does it!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yob (21/10/11)

just watch him with that 'squirter' too... he's evil with the bloody thing


----------



## wakkatoo (21/10/11)

Grrrr! Brewed my swapper last weekend, had the starter purring away on the stir plate, was getting ready to pitch tonight, and the damn starter is infected. Just glad I hadn't dumped the cube in first! Ahh, well, will clean everything tomorrow and use my backup vial.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/10/11)

As a non-no-chiller I had to read that a few times to make sure I understood what was going on!


edit: iamozziyob - I am like a roaming menace with a pocket sparkler....don't approach me with an english beer with anything more than 1 volume co2 hahahaha


----------



## mesa99 (22/10/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Grrrr! Brewed my swapper last weekend, had the starter purring away on the stir plate, was getting ready to pitch tonight, and the damn starter is infected. Just glad I hadn't dumped the cube in first! Ahh, well, will clean everything tomorrow and use my backup vial.



What are you doing to compensate for Aroma hops in that cube mate? I've also got a Vienna Lager there that I have as a backup swap in case I don't get the time for another. Been conditioning for a couple of weeks now. Should be good by late Nov.


----------



## wakkatoo (2/11/11)

Well, I obviously have a sanitation issue with my stirplate ATM, bloody backup went all feral on me too. This and my gas ran out and the beer may or may not have gotten into the reg because I may or may not have bought a check valve :unsure: Sigh.....

So, packet of dried yeast today as my plan C with the vienna first and once fermented out, Oktoberfest on the yeast cake. Gonna be a young beer (again) but ahh well. Gonna try and get an esb up for the night but it will be touch and go - very keen to give the beer engine a work out. 

In saying all this, I'm committed to this dance concert until the interval. After that, I am potentially a 'free' man. Just need to get permission....


So I may be a slightly earlier arrival than initially thought.





mesa99 said:


> What are you doing to compensate for Aroma hops in that cube mate? I've also got a Vienna Lager there that I have as a backup swap in case I don't get the time for another. Been conditioning for a couple of weeks now. Should be good by late Nov.



Anything that calls for 10mins or less in the boil gets dry hopped into the cube. Any at 0mins I dry hop into the fermenter. Whether this is a correct way or not I'm not sure, its just what I do...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (2/11/11)

I can't make it this time guys. Would have been good but the timing is out. Maybe next time. 

Have a good one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (2/11/11)

Aaahhhh nevermind - looking forward to seeing some new faces too! There'll be plenty more. We seem to be on track for every 4-6 weeks generally. The stoopid season notwithstanding we are skipping January as there is a beerfest type thing in Ballarat mid Jan anyway that we'll probably all attend (perhaps even as a contingent), and then I do believe that there will be something in Feb.

Bad news on the starters Wakka!

There will be no shortage of beers to draw through the pumps...I've put two aside for sampling in this manner also.


----------



## mesa99 (2/11/11)

Looking forward to this.. Good to see a few Melb boys coming along. I think I will run a raffle again (ok Lecterfan?) so don't forget to bring a little bit of coin.



wakkatoo said:


> So, packet of dried yeast today as my plan C
> 
> .....
> 
> Anything that calls for 10mins or less in the boil gets dry hopped into the cube. Any at 0mins I dry hop into the fermenter. Whether this is a correct way or not I'm not sure, its just what I do...



Similar story here, I bailed on a starter of Bavarian trub because it smelt funky when I grabbed it out the of fridge and went for dried S-23 from LHBS. 

I haven't dry hopped my 10 min addition so will be interesting to see how different they are.




Lecterfan said:


> There will be no shortage of beers to draw through the pumps...I've put two aside for sampling in this manner also.



Good one. I shall endeavour to bottle a 2L PET of my Scottish inspired IPA for an engine but I think it will be too young on the day.


----------



## Yob (2/11/11)

mesa99 said:


> Looking forward to this.. Good to see a few Melb boys coming along. I think I will run a raffle again



:icon_chickcheers: 

Raffle?


----------



## Lecterfan (2/11/11)

For a few bucks Mesa raffles off a few 6 packs of various craftbeers that he can get his hands on...

Although he might surprise us and raffle off any manner of item I guess...

Hint: if you want me to buy more tickets this time then put some Sn Torpedoes or Punk IPAs in there.

Pretty sure Adrian from 3 Ravens is still coming so hopefully he'll bring a few beers for those of us who haven't tasted them.


----------



## mesa99 (3/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Raffle?



Yeah man. We'll run a raffle of probably $5 for 3 tickets to win some beer. Last time it was two chances to take home a mix 6 pack of microbrews (Prickly Moses, Holgate and Grand Ridge). Bit of fun and are just basically trying to break even.

Edit: I've got a bit more time, so I'll see what interesting beer I can find this time.


----------



## Yob (3/11/11)

aah, well thats great.. I had visions of Manticle and Vitals sharing the backseat with half a pig on the return journey :lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (3/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> I had visions of Manticle and Vitals sharing the backseat with half a pig on the return journey :lol:




I wouldn't rule that out...


----------



## manticle (3/11/11)

I'd be up for half a pig.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/11/11)

Put a new twist on porkspinning anyway...


----------



## Lecterfan (6/11/11)

Bottled my swap beer today....also a golden ale type thing with half rye instead of wheat (and cascade instead of amarillo and a few other tweaks on DrS's ubiquitous recipe). I should have an ordinary bitter hanging around on the day. Not sure how much of my last two AIPAs will be left by then. I'm hanging for this - seems like ages since Herbo's haha.

There is an outside chance that an aussie ale (with POR and wy1272 which is a surprisingly delightful combo) and a Mt Hood amber ale will be out of secondary and carbed up by the 26th also...I hope everyone else is having luck with their beers lately... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mesa99 (14/11/11)

Bump.. Ello?

Not long now.. hope we are all excited. Brews bottled or kegged or whatever.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/11/11)

Should be a great night. Going to be a hectic morning for me as last week has been a write-off due to the death of a close friend, and this week is dedicated to next weeks exam and the handing in of my mini-thesis as well as honours application.

If I don't have time to get as much sorted out as I'd like to I will send up a flare for assistance...mostly it will be about giving me a hand with organising some tucker for a rowdy group of drunken philistines.

I'm looking forward to sampling a nice range of brews and tasting some of my own. I will scab some co2 from someone prior to the night so I can force carb two 9L kegs so I will definitely have a variety of beers to try also.


----------



## Yob (14/11/11)

Ive recently suffered a HB'ers nightmare... 

Mistake 1: Making 3 brews for SWMBO in rapid succession (at least she's happy with em  )
Mistake 2: Leaving an AG in the cube for a week and a half... then doing another one before adding to stocks  ...and that one sat in a cube for a week too..
Mistake 3: Finding out that one of the brews I was saving was effing delicious.... 

Im not made of stone people...

erm... I have 3 crates with my Ale in em, 1 is conditioned well (this I think will have to be the supply for the 26'th) the other 2 needs a few weeks in warmer conditions than the cellar.. er... 

rations  

SWMBO however has 5 crates down there and Ive got a effing large stack of empties!! lol... I _*CAN*_ potentially brew 3 at a time now so I think its time to put my logistics hat on.. lol..

Yob


----------



## Lecterfan (14/11/11)

onya Yob...


----------



## herbo (14/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I'm looking forward to sampling a nice range of brews and tasting some of my own. I will scab some co2 from someone prior to the night so I can force carb two 9L kegs so I will definitely have a variety of beers to try also.



I can drop a gas bottle and regulator at your place next week if you like. Unfortunately can't help you out in the morning prior as the wife has booked me solid.

I have the swap Saison all bottled and ready to go. Just need to crack one to make sure of drinkability. I also have an APA thing and plenty of Oatmeal Stout to bring


----------



## vic45 (14/11/11)

I am not made of stone either and unfortunately my keg of lovely CAP ran out tonight, no idea where that all went h34r:

I've got a fermenter full of Brit. IPA ready to bottle for my swap and a Simco/Cascade APA keg that needs drinking, also a 9 litre of a Brit. pale ale for hand pumping. 

Lecterfan,I can be available on Saturday morning if you need a hand with food.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/11/11)

herbo said:


> I can drop a gas bottle and regulator at your place next week if you like. Unfortunately can't help you out in the morning prior as the wife has booked me solid.
> 
> I have the swap Saison all bottled and ready to go. Just need to crack one to make sure of drinkability. I also have an APA thing and plenty of Oatmeal Stout to bring




Herbo,

the effort you have put in to just actually be at this event at all dictates that you must be the guest of honour. I am most grateful for the Melbourne legends for their attendance, and Wakka has to come close, but really you take the cake.

I'll probably keg the beers this weekend and maybe drop around to your place one night next week - just as easy for me if it is for you...

Cheers for the assistance offers, I'll be sure to let you know if I need help, but I'm also very grateful that so many of us are going to the effort to wrangle our personal lives to fit the shindig in at all. I am humbled to know such a genuine bunch of people (that's not just post-funeral beers speaking either haha  ).

Vic45: looking forward to drinking this APA of yours... :icon_drool2:


----------



## wakkatoo (15/11/11)

Find myself turning into a lurker more than a poster these days! That is one problem with iPhones and this site - easy to read, a bit of a PITA to post...

After some yeast starter issues, the vienna lager is now doing its thing. I'm away this weekend so its probably going to be bottled the morning of, so best to drink it around christmas time methinks!

In terms of other beer, I'll bring what's left of my saison. I'll be interested to see what people think. IMO its certainly drinkable, just don't know how 'saison-y' it is.

Richo - sorry to hear about your loss mate


----------



## MaestroMatt (16/11/11)

Looks like I may have to miss this one fellas. Work has me going to Melbourne on the 25th with a late-ish return on the 26th. 

I will still see what I can do about getting there but it's not looking good. 

Sorry fellas!


----------



## Lecterfan (19/11/11)

No worries Matt, maybe/maybe-not...see what happens.

I tasted Mesa99's swap contribution last night and it was yum. I just tasted my AIPA and while still undercarbed I really like it, bizarre hop combo that works and huge malt underneath it.

I'll organise some pretty basic food for next weekend, but if you want something special on the bbq or have dietary requirements etc please do your best to cater for yourself.

I'll try to PM the 'definite' attendees through the week.

Cheers all.


----------



## vic45 (19/11/11)

OK, just capped my 6 swap bottles,was 6 we agreed on wasn't it? h34r: 

The rest I put into a keg to handpump. 1069 down to 1010, should be a good session beer!


----------



## Lecterfan (19/11/11)

@Vic45



Lecterfan said:


> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vic45 (19/11/11)

@ Lecterfan , 12 minutes , didn't think it would take you that long. Must have gone easy on the Ballarat Bitters today?


----------



## Lecterfan (19/11/11)

None at all, mores the pity...maybe tomorrow hey? If they can provide them at round $0.50 per pint which I am accustomed to with decent beer I might try one.


----------



## vic45 (19/11/11)

Tried your home grown chinook AIPA last night, really good, mouth filling. Will have the other one tomorrow with vic13, report back then.

I bottled more than enough and a keg for handpumping. I don't know if the keg will be ready next weekend, if its not I will keep it for the next one.
Brewed a Weizen today and just starting the boil on an APA, probably shouldn't have started another brew but I've got all day tomorrow to clean up the huge mess I am making.


----------



## Yob (20/11/11)

what time are events kicking off next week Lec? Was thinking of arriving time to be about noon so I can set up a base camp and then  

...still to be co-ordinated with the other city folk... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (20/11/11)

Nothing starts officially until 2pm - if you could make it a touch after midday that would be appreciated as I have quite a bit on that morning etc that I'm trying to get done...but if you get there 12.30pmish - 1pmish would be fine, that is when things will be finalised. The key for me (and a few of the Ballarat gang I suspect) will be pacing ourselves so we aren't asleep by 9pm haha!

I'll probably PM everyone Tuesday night at this stage.

Should be a cracker of a night, hopefully the weather will hold out and we can kick it outside by the fire.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (21/11/11)

Was totally looking forward to this but I have work commitments I an't get out of this weekend. 
Have fun boys.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/11/11)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Was totally looking forward to this but I have work commitments I an't get out of this weekend.
> Have fun boys.




Ne'er ye mind, we'll discuss beards, err beers, another day.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/11)

I'm about to PM details...I will bump this thread a bit through the week (apologies in advance) in case any last minute attendees crop up...all are welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/11)

Bugger me sideways - bom.gov.au is saying 16c and showers for Saturday now!!!

I have planned for this though, there is plenty of room inside and 'yob and Manticle can crash in the lounge room if it gets really filthy...


----------



## Yob (23/11/11)

Naaa thats melbourne mate, Ballarat will be 26 and eden through my beer goggles..

:lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Naaa thats melbourne mate, Ballarat will be 26 and eden through my beer goggles..
> 
> :lol:



that's optimism for you....clearly you haven't had much experience with grim conditions of the Ballarat tundra haha.

Either way there will be a fire outside, plenty of food and beer and enough hot air coming out of certain people's mouths to keep us all warm. Plus a 56kg American Bulldog to snuggle up to in front of the heater in the lounge room if you get desperate...for warmth that is...


----------



## wakkatoo (23/11/11)

Shotgun on the grey hoody. That's my outfit now biatch  

I have no idea what time I'll get there, thinking it will be around 9pm.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Shotgun on the grey hoody. That's my outfit now biatch
> 
> I have no idea what time I'll get there, thinking it will be around 9pm.




I'll wear my grey one as trackie daks with a tshirt as reg grundies and my black one on top eh? With flanny tied around my waist of course...


----------



## vic45 (23/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> haha.
> and enough hot air coming out of certain people's mouths to keep us all warm.



haha


----------



## wakkatoo (25/11/11)

I've just been out and tended to my hops and discovered my Hallertau was trying to escape. When I ripped up the 'runner', I noticed its got the little white nodules you find on the rhizome so I've cut it up into 4 15-20cm pieces and will bring tomorrow to give away. Have no idea if they will grow, but what the heck hey?

Let me know if ya want 'em


----------



## Yob (25/11/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Let me know if ya want 'em



 

#1


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/11/11)

Really should of got work of this weekend and came up. Looks like you lads are in for a good day!


----------



## mesa99 (25/11/11)

Ok Lads,

I'm pumped for tomorrow. Swap beer just needs some labels. If all goes well with the young son, I will be there on time.

I've just been to Dan's to sort out the raffle beers which just fit in a Wine Box, hope you are all keen on the selection, I know Lecterfan will be have a predilection for them. 

Bring some coin, $5 for 3 tickets (there will be more than one draw).

Mesa

Edit: Ambiguity


----------



## vic45 (25/11/11)

Midnight Brew said:


> Really should of got work of this weekend and came up. Looks like you lads are in for a good day!



Plenty of meat for the bbq, wood for the fire, four beer engines pumping real ale and who knows how many kegged and bottled beers to try.

Sounds like a good day to me!! 
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/11/11)

Okay, Im jelous now. We wanna see plentey of pictures of everything in action


vic45 said:


> Plenty of meat for the bbq, wood for the fire, four beer engines pumping real ale and who knows how many kegged and bottled beers to try.
> 
> Sounds like a good day to me!!
> :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## herbo (25/11/11)

Weather's looking a bit dodgy, although looks like most of rain might be done by lunchtime.

Swap Saison is ready to drink. Will bring swaps as well as a few others to open up. Have another simple session ale made with mostly home grown cascade hops and quality JW Ballarat malts. Will bring some of that too.

I reckon I should be there by 4pm.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/11/11)

Well I'm **** eyed from my trip to Melbs and back and might be asleep until 3pm in the arvo, but you guys just turn up and set up, its all good  .

Seriously though, I had a minor set back today but everything is good to go and I'm looking forward to a good day tomorry - I hope Herbo's predictions are right and that any showers happen in the am and then **** right off.


----------



## Yob (26/11/11)

I presume a beer coat will prevail over most atmospheric conditions  

Bring it...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## colonel (26/11/11)

I don't like our chances with the rain, it looks like it's set in for the day here, and I'm not that far from your joint Richy.
Anyway, beer makes everything better!
I hope your pet bear likes company.


----------



## billygoat (26/11/11)

Its not too bad out here on the sunny south side of Mt Buninyong.


----------



## Yob (26/11/11)

doesnt look too bad on the 512Km





Gumboots?


----------



## Lecterfan (26/11/11)

Just misty shit here, it's all good, fire, beer, open house run by a single dude who brews beer - no need for shed really - and yea the 'pet bear' (nice one colonel) is going to love the social gathering no doubt.


----------



## manticle (26/11/11)

Rain schmain.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/11/11)

The


manticle said:


> Rain IN schmain


 falls mainly on the plain?


----------



## Yob (26/11/11)

isnt that only in Spain?


----------



## manticle (26/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> The falls mainly on the plain?



When I get to the point where I start slurring 'the rain in schmain falls mainly on the plain' you may tuck me gently into bed.

Do you have gnomes in Ballarat?


----------



## Lecterfan (26/11/11)

manticle said:


> When I get to the point where I start slurring 'the rain in schmain falls mainly on the plain' you may tuck me gently into bed.
> 
> Do you have gnomes in Ballarat?


 **** yes we do...the pull to the underground gnomes is very strong indeed...they whisper at night.


----------



## wakkatoo (26/11/11)

Screw the weather. It's gonna be a good night. Just make sure it's still going when I get there this evening!


----------



## vic13 (26/11/11)

Its Fucken Pissin down here and has been all day, but **** IT theres beer to be drunked LETS PARTY


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Good bunch of guys those Ballaratians.

Your dog is a big slobbery legend LF.

Cheers for a good weekend. Let me know next time you need a fire lit.


----------



## Yob (27/11/11)

manticle said:


> Your dog is a big slobbery legend LF.



I'll second this... was a damn good sort about me crashing in her bed... I swear I didnt try nuffin on :lol: 

A damn good night fellas.. Cheers

Yob


----------



## Lecterfan (27/11/11)

Thanks for coming fellas. Minimal clean up today, plenty of left over beer and snacks for the starving student haha.

Today I have been enjoying the pleasures...of nettles....


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

You taste like sunshine dust


----------



## Lecterfan (27/11/11)

manticle said:


> You taste like sunshine dust



Pretty sure Damo has already ripped down most of it already haha...awesome stuff...

here is 11 minutes of the other show I referred to. I quite like this episode, not to say it is representative of the whole show/series:

Aqua Teen Hunger Force - the Broodwich


----------



## [email protected] (27/11/11)

Ahh you guys been into the old salad finger ey? Oh how luv a rusty spoon...


----------



## Lecterfan (27/11/11)

Beer4U said:


> Ahh you guys been into the old salad finger ey? Oh how luv a rusty spoon...




Damn straight, make sure you're at the next one haha!!!


Anyway: who left the brown PET with the white cap that contains an amazingly clear dark straw coloured brew with full on vanilla aroma and aftertaste and very little head?


I'd love to know who and what as it is bloody nice...


Also, who won the chimay blue raffle and left them here and thinks they are going to get any more than empty bottles back? Foolish.

Thanks to Colonel for the eggs - I had a brilliant lunch!

Also apologies to the latecomers and whoever I didn't get to mingle with - hosting that number of people keeps the mind busy fretting, and before I knew it I was hammered and too busy singing Willy Bum Bum (that and old Dio songs with Vic13) to know what day of the week it was.

times to finds my squishy boots


----------



## billygoat (28/11/11)

Thanks fot the night Lecterfan, really enjoyed it. Good to see four beer engines on the go.


----------



## colonel (28/11/11)

Well done, blokes, it was a hell of a night!

Big thanks to Lecterfan for putting it on, and for tea.

Also to Vic13 for cooking in the drizzle.

Also to Mesa99 for the raffle, the Punk IPA is a ball tearer!
I think the Chimay belongs to Chris? or Herbo?

Thanks to all who showed up and made it a good night, and sorry if I offended anyone (but not if you deserved it!)

Looking forward to the next one.

Cheers


----------



## pommie_granite (28/11/11)

cheers for a great night and a not so great head the day after....


----------



## Lecterfan (28/11/11)

pommie_granite said:


> cheers for a great night and a not so great head the day after....




I swallowed and cupped your nuts...what more could you want??? OOOHHHh you mean the headache. Sorry, the secret's out....




Someone left a blue wind/rain coat here too. Please let me know if/when you want it back.

P.s. to those who didn't get to try my swap beer on the night, it is pretty much carbed and will probably lose a bit of hop zing over the next few weeks. If you have room then I'd stick it in the fridge in another week or so in preparation if you are saving it for xmas day.

I am assuming most of you need the beer to be left until the end of the month?

Pommie_granite and Vic13 I know I leave yours until xmas, but some of the PET bottles are feeling like they are carbed...


----------



## wakkatoo (28/11/11)

mine had it on the label, but a reminder to leave mine until xmas. Only got bottled saturday morning!

Had one out of the keg tonight as a tester - not sure I got enough attentuation - quite sweet. Still found it very drinakble and with a bit more gas in it it might 'dry' it out a little. 

Now I'm off to have one of my sierra Nevada raffle winnings.....hey, why is there only five.....ah for chrissakes, what the hell is a sauce bottle doing there??? Bastards <_<


----------



## herbo (29/11/11)

Yep was a good evening despite the arctic Ballarat conditions, good work on the fire lads, did well to overcome the shaky start.




Lecterfan said:


> I am assuming most of you need the beer to be left until the end of the month?



FYI for all, my swap beer is labeled "Sais" and is of course a Saison. It's ready to drink to now but in my experience may get slightly better over time. It's about 6.5% and it finished at 1.006, yeast is 3711 French Saison.


----------



## Yob (29/11/11)

herbo said:


> Yep was a good evening despite the arctic Ballarat conditions, good work on the fire lads, did well to overcome the shaky start.



it was cold? :blink: ahhh... thank you again beer coat.. kept me dry *AND* warm... missus reckoned I smelt like the fire even after a shower and change of clothes!!  

I think Manticle has a bit of Pyro in him somewhere :lol: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## mesa99 (29/11/11)

Great night guys.. Thanks to all who travelled, thanks to all that didn't travel far. Thanks to LF for allowing us to run riot around at his place.

4 Beer engines was impressive and dangerous. :beer: 

Raffle went down like this:

Colonel - 4 x Punk IPA
Vic45 - 3 x Chimay Blue
Wakkatoo - 6 x SN pack ( minus some LF taxes )

When do we do it all again?


----------



## Lecterfan (29/11/11)

mesa99 said:


> When do we do it all again?




I'll do another thread for the 28th December text I sent y'all to think about.... But there is the Jan Ballarat beer fest and then it is up to someone to nominate a date in Feb so we can all lock it in...

I'm drinking that tax right now as I mill grain for tomorrow - sorry wakka, I got a bit pissy I guess and shitty that all my fave beers were on the table and I missed out again haha!!! I'll make it up to you!!!


----------



## Lecterfan (29/11/11)

Out of interest I always have these things in the fridge that will most likely be consumed tomorrow (all written on the bottle cap): "B +P 11.11.11", "74" and "77" (or possibly LL in a stubbie - Manticle?)...


----------



## manticle (29/11/11)

If I left anything , it was a bottle of 1968 challenger esb that didn't make it to the handpump.

Everything else went down throats.


----------



## wakkatoo (29/11/11)

I'm going to host the next one. Will be late feb, early march. Once I get a clearer idea I'll set a firm date. With respect to te beer festival. The general feeling was that a couple of extra tickets would go a long way to making our little area a success. I will send an email to them tomorrow.


----------



## vic13 (30/11/11)

Great night LF, thanks for the comfy chair, im glad you got a chuckle from my snoring, my wife never laughs :blink: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## herbo (30/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Out of interest I always have these things in the fridge that will most likely be consumed tomorrow (all written on the bottle cap): "B +P 11.11.11", "74" and "77" (or possibly LL in a stubbie - Manticle?)...



'B + P' is one of mine. Means Bits and Pieces, made it to use up some ingredients. Probably categorised as an American Pale I guess. JW Trad Ale and wheat, nearly all home grown Cascade hops used (guessed what I thought the IBU's would be), about 4.5% from memory. Nottingham yeast used.

Re 28 December. Don't think I'll be around, at this stage I have a date with the Tram Car restaurant in Melb. Will drop of some beers though for you to have a crack at.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/11/11)

herbo said:


> 'B + P' is one of mine. Means Bits and Pieces, made it to use up some ingredients. Probably categorised as an American Pale I guess. JW Trad Ale and wheat, nearly all home grown Cascade hops used (guessed what I thought the IBU's would be), about 4.5% from memory. Nottingham yeast used.
> 
> Re 28 December. Don't think I'll be around, at this stage I have a date with the Tram Car restaurant in Melb. Will drop of some beers though for you to have a crack at.



Yep, I drank that one today in my guzzling efforts - not bad, although as they say the old Nott can strip some hop flavour....

A beer for the 28th would be awesome!


----------



## manticle (2/12/11)

Was going to send this as a message but it seems appropriate here.

We weren't part of the swap but Lecter was kind enough to send us away with some of his swap beer.

Pours with a tight white head that seems to enjoy my company. Lacing and retention good. Clear amber in the glass.

Aroma of resinous hops, some sweet malt.

Carbonation very low. I'll add that for me it is perfect. I don't really get into lots of fizz and a beer that has good head formation and retention and is not overly fizzy is right up my alley. Just a slight sherbert that coats the tongue.

Bitterness is far under what I would expect given the label/recipe but it's present and it's lingering and it's in balance with the sweeter malts. It's not overly crystally or cloying but there's a distinct malt presence. Body is medium/full.

There's some complexity in the malt profile, maybe a bit less in the hop flavour profile (very aromatic though) but it's a beer that ticks a lot of boxes for me.

If you were entering it into a comp, it would probably lose points for various things out of style - it seems like a beer where you've taken a bit from style a that you enjoy, a bit from style b and a bit from style c. That's the absolute joy of homebrewing - to be able to tailor a beer exactly that way and that's what I like most about it.

I like it, I like it a lot and it doesn't make me burp. I think playing with the balance (balance has wide parameters) would give some interesting (not necessarily better) results. Could up the bitterness or elucidate the hop profile a touch with some gypsum additions.

Great beer Rich. I'll send you a bottle of my house apa next time I brew one because I think there's some similarities (big sticky, toffee fruity type thing with a touch of piney resin).


----------



## manticle (2/12/11)

I will add that I'm surprised there's so much galaxy in there. I generally don't like galaxy on account of the passionfruit character - I get none in this beer.

First gold and galxy eh?


----------



## Lecterfan (2/12/11)

Thanks mate. I'm super proud of that concoction, it is roughly my 56th AG brew (can't be fucked scrawling thru beersmith to work it out) and is a conglomeration of a lot of things that I like - as you say, different styles. It isn't really an AIPA but that is what I call it as that is the closest 'style' (even though there's no dry hops and the malt/hop is not exaggerated one way or the other).

Ever since messing with Argon's LFPA I've been very keen on mixing American styled 'big' hops with more trad hops. The First Gold and galaxy combo is an unlikely one but is a ripper - the earthiness, spiciness and full-on apricot of the first gold mixes with the fruity, nutty wy1272 and the galaxy just sits nicely in the background (rather than being the big star of the show it usually is).

I do love a big dry hopped AIPA, but sometimes the nice balance (bearing in mind the harmony vs balance idea) between malt complexity and resiny mouthfeel belies the need for ridiculous quantities of hop aroma/flavour. The low initial bitterness (but yet it lingers and is defintiely there) I put down to the FWH with the relatively low alpha first gold.

Cheers again, nice to get feedback on a recipe that is %100 mine and is a beer that, for my tastes, is reason enough to justify AG brewing over anything else haha.

Also, I kicked arse at the symposium yesterday (hope you didn't wear your knees out standing up/sitting down/standing up etc), so all's well that ends well.


edit: Just dug one out for a sample after all this talk - I think the bitterness is definitely there, but the upfront flavour is all the crystal and the aromatic malt. Aroma is def galaxy IMHO, but the bitterness is certainly 'lingering'. I'm just wrapping my head around BU:GU (let alone that other article that offers a slightly more advanced calculation), so 70 IBU in a 1.070 beer with shitloads of heavy malts just doesn't stand out the way it would in a less malty beer...at least that's my take on it... I'll do this again but with less crystal (replaced with victory), and rye instead of aromatic. It'll be a hell of a beast. I look forward to your APA...as an aside I've got a hell of a dvd full of odd doom/stoner and other stuff for you for next week! Cheers again.


----------



## mesa99 (6/12/11)

Well guys, so far I've been quite happy with all my samples. Either I'm easy to please (that's not licence to comment on) or the standard is very high here fellas. 

Beastie - Very clear, belgainy? fruity something? that tasted pretty good. It was so clear. Relatively light in colour for the nice caramel malt and alcohol that came through. What was it?

Lecterfan - You know what I think.. Very well balanced beer with a lovely upfront hop aroma and a nice bitterness at the back of the mouth. Malt profile was also great. Chill Haze, Meh.. Tasted great. 

Herbo - Saison was good. I ain't had any of these so hard for me to comment. It definitely had that french fruitiness to it. I'm not sure I could get through a whole 23L of it though.

I hope mine is up to standard now.

Mesa


----------



## Lecterfan (6/12/11)

If mine was hazy (I'm assuming it must be chill haze), it just needs/needed to warm up. It is among the clearest beers I've produced, and pours clear for me generally. Anyway, it is 'big' enough for most of the flavours to still come through even when chilled.

Anyway, thanks again for the feedback Mesa!


----------



## mesa99 (6/12/11)

Lecterfan said:


> If mine was hazy (I'm assuming it must be chill haze), it just needs/needed to warm up. It is among the clearest beers I've produced, and pours clear for me generally. Anyway, it is 'big' enough for most of the flavours to still come through even when chilled.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the feedback Mesa!



Yeah Chill Haze for sure, had been at 4C for 48 hours.. hehe.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/12/11)

mesa99 said:


> Yeah Chill Haze for sure, had been at 4C for 48 hours.. hehe.


 h34r: 

The three longnecks we drank of it on the night were pulled straight from the cupboard! I find around 8-10c for those big beers keeps you honest when sipping them haha


----------



## pommie_granite (6/12/11)

Hi guys - so far i have tried:

Lecterfan - really interesting beer, loved it. I'm intrigued enough to take a look at the first gold hops when i'm next doing a g&g run - definitely got the apricot from it. Was a real mixed EIPA / AIPA flavour for me, a new experience! Agree with manticle that the bitterness was below what i expected given the IBUs, i think you could get away with bringing that out a little bit more to make it that bit moreish for me. trying the rye with it may be a good way of balancing the maltiness out a bit more (not that i think it's particularly unbalanced), based on that rye beer i had at yours on the Saturday. I think also keeping some held back for a while will really play some games with that hop profile, as long as you can keep your hands off it. That Janets Brown Ale from last year peaked at around 6 months and the hop profile really transformed over time.

Mesa99 - Man, never had a vienna lager before but sold on what you pitched in for the swap. When i started this brewing lark i was very much the hop head, but as time has gone on i'm really starting to appreciate the use of malts and malty beers e.g. milds, oktoberfest lager etc. Wasn't sure what to expect when i cracked yours open but i'm sold on these, really nice drinking beer, malt without too much sweetness, great aftertaste. sign me up for a case!

Beastie - Enjoyed your 'nana beer (as i did last Saturday  ), good malty taste and for me is one that i could have a few of which for belgian beers is a change as sometimes they can be a bit too big for me. One thing for me was the carbonation - seemed like it got a head quite quickly but lost it really quickly too, although the overall carbonation and mouthfeel was fine for me. What do you use to carb?

That is as far as i've got, some top beers lads, a pleasure to take part in the swap.


As noted on the caps of mine, i would really recommend keeping mine under wraps til after Chrimbo...

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Beastie (17/12/11)

Hi Dan,

I used icing sugar. We had run out of normal table sugar, it was the only sugar I had at hand. 

Clive


----------



## Lecterfan (17/12/11)

Righto naysayers - here is my review of my own swap beer, been in the fridge for 45 mins:

Aroma is huge, hints of citrus and stone fruit.

Pours a bit cloudy but with a solid head.

Mouthfeel is lovely - cooled down in the fridge a bit the huge amount of crystal and aromatic malt is subdued which allows the crisp/dry/bitterness to come through.

For my palate I am super proud of this beer!!!

I'm sure there is more to be said but i've just eaten 3 odd kilos of two tooth and POR based Aussie ale and can't be bothered. hope you all enjoy this beer, I still think it is the best I've done so far...

I can understand why the 70IBU seems questionable, but with the 400gms of crystal and the aromatic of malt on top of the FWH hops it makes things a bit different. Viva La homebrew!!!

In future put something on the bottle that says who made it, what it is and when it's ready to be drunk!!!


----------



## Lecterfan (27/12/11)

Pommie Granites APA - Fantastic hop aroma, pours with good head that dissipates quickly, good lacing. Fairly hazy, but no more than the average AG brew I have drunk. Mouthfeel is great, bitterness is just right, I get lots of hops when I burp, I suspect there is centennial in this beer? There is the slightest touch of vegetal flavour mingled with the bitterness at the end, but to some degree that is par for the course with a nice big hoppy APA I suppose. Incredibly loose yeast - by the third pour it was very murky.


Billygoats ESB - clarity about average for AG beers that Ive encountered - pretty clear but not bright. Big English hoppy aromanot game to guess but I would suggest there is something similar to the target/challenger/ekg approach going on. I imagine this beer (due to style) would be spectacular through a beer pump. I was drinking from small glasses so didnt give it the pocket sparkler treatment although I think it would have benefitted from it. Good malt, light to medium mouthfeel (expected more, but that would have come with serving system), very drinkable though!


Vic13s -Oz pale ale. Cloudy, didnt clear after a few days in the fridge (but was warned of this), the aroma is spot on - a bit of fruit, a bit of sweetness. Not much head, but still reasonable bracing. The re-cultured yeast is doing its jobbut is less fruity than when Ive used it. Good solid bittering, crisp enough taste, no probs other than aesthetics. Good one.


Wakkatoos vienna lager - lovely colour, bit hazy but nothing too bad. Nice crisp/fresh aroma, beautiful quaffer - lightish body, crisp on the palate, not too heavy or being weighed down by excessive maltiness. Ive had it before and I look forward to having it again (tomorrow with Taschris to be precise).


----------



## Lecterfan (2/1/12)

Vic45's IPA is awesome.


----------



## Lecterfan (4/1/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Vic45's IPA is awesome.




I'm trying another one of these now while I'm (relatively) more sober after my big claim above (which was based on hazy memories). 

There is a significant alcohol presence but it is not off-putting, the beer is very hazy,quite low in carbonation but just needs to be poured vigorously (I gave mine the pocket sparkler treatment also). Big malt aroma, solid malt backbone. As you all know I much prefer AIPAs but this is a big beast of a beer regardless. If it had 100gs choc and 50gms roast you'd call it an Old ale and sit aside for 6 months before drinking!!! The head is great after pocket sparkling, I imagine it would be awesome out of one of the many B.A.R. hand pumps!!!

If I'd have brewed it I would have more crystal, or maybe some more dark crystal plus some victory and more late hops - a metric fuckload of styrians at flameout for e.g. ....but then I don't care about style guidelines.

Cheers guys.


----------



## vic45 (8/1/12)

There was no need for re analysis richy, I was happy with your first one.

I can only assume the haziness is hop related, it has 130 g of EKG and Fuggles between 5 min and flame out.

I will not report on everyone's beer from the swap individually because I drank them all straight away and now cant remember h34r: .

What i can remember is that the standard of the beers in this swap has been very, very high.


----------

